# Name That Capitol - Quiz



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

http://www.ba-bamail.com/Content.aspx?emailid=14573


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

Well, I got 12 right. Missed the smaller countries.


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Me, too. If they weren't recently in the news, I probably never heard of them.


----------



## Glo54 (Aug 29, 2012)

12 for me as well.


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

14 correct for me.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Fun!


----------



## Frannyward (Mar 22, 2012)

13 for me


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

16 for me.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

13 When I waivered between 2 names I usually picked the wrong one LOL


----------



## sanditoes48 (Feb 6, 2013)

Not that great. 11. When I chose between two I should have gone with my first choice!! I've learned that lesson so often you would think it would stick! Not............


----------



## tjbrooks66 (Oct 28, 2016)

14 usually when going between two never failed to pick the wrong one lol


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

14


----------

